# Need some imput here



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

I just found out the General Manager of my former place of employment was demoted. He was the asslicker who fired me, and I want to send a letter of sympathy to him but I also don't want any legal problems. My best friend suggested it might be considered harrassment, but I disagree because it is a one-time letter. Below is the letter I wish to send and I need some imput on whether or not anyone sees a potential problem with it. His full name and address have been omitted to protect the slimy and not-so-innocent:

*Russ W
xxxx
Lakeland, FL

Dear Russ:

As a former employee of DC#29, thanks to you, I'd like to extend my congratulations on your new position, which I believe is sucking up to a new General Manager. That was your newly-kicked-out-of job wasn't it?

Read up on the history of Ross Mullis, he was the General Manager of DC#29 one time and his past is your future. He was also walked through the DC by his boss and was made to pick up trash, while everyone else watched and snickered, like a lowly employee, just like the ones you kick around. Yep, you were observed by the rank and file and they knew exactly what was happening to you. You must feel really embarrassed. Are you? After he had been adequately humiliated, he was demoted, and then he was fired. He never recovered and was tagged a loser in the industry. Find a mirror, because in it you will see the new Ross.

By the way, I'll bet the pressures of maintaining a $400,000 house and a certain lifestyle for your family must be tremendous, especially in light of the almost certain fact that you will soon be losing your job. Hope your wife doesn't lose respect for you and start sleeping around with winners for a change. I also hope your kids don't lose respect for you, assuming they haven't. Anyhoo, cheers!

Regards,
Nick 
*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U'd have to speak w/ a lawyer to be sure. As tempting as something like that is to do, what is to be gained. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with Shipwreck. There is no point in that. It is all water under the bridge at this point. People in his position can be unstable, and you do not want him showing up at your doorstep when you are gone and your wife or family member answers the door. Just something to think about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey nick, I'm with shipwreck and 96 on this... I'd leave it alone. Just knowing he was demoted would be pleasure enough for me.

On a different note... Are you in Lakeland...? I lived there for a while. I use to spend many, many afternoons walking around Lake Hollingsworth. There was a little area at the college where girls would aways lay out in the sun... I think we use to call it "Beaver Hill"


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

js said:


> Hey nick, I'm with shipwreck and 96 on this... I'd leave it alone. Just knowing he was demoted would be pleasure enough for me.
> 
> On a different note... Are you in Lakeland...? I lived there for a while. I use to spend many, many afternoons walking around Lake Hollingsworth. There was a little area at the college where girls would aways lay out in the sun... I think we use to call it "Beaver Hill"


First, only the legal aspect of the letter concerns me. This guy isn't unstable. He's a pussy to be quite frank. And he's a coward. When I was fired it was over the telephone, and he had someone else do it. Says a lot about how threatening he could be :roll:

js, no I 'm not exactly in Lakeland. I lived there briefly, and still travel there sometimes, but I live in Auburndale. Before that I lived in Plant City. Lakeland is between the two. I spent time around Lake Morton when I was in Lakeland and the only thing they had there were geese and ducks. Guess I was watching the wrong wildlife.

On a totally unrelated, yet fun, note, I sold my Kel-Tec today and there's a gun show in Tampa at the end of the month. Woohoo. Finally getting a Kahr.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What didn't U like about the Keltec?


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> What didn't U like about the Keltec?


Where to begin, lets see--it looks and feels cheap, and is cheap. They have no quality control, except for the customer being the quality control. The attitude of "if it doesn't work, send it back" is a bad one. The barrel looked dirty on the outside, yet that's how it came from the factory. My best friend had a Kel-Tec, the .380 version. It jammed badly, he sent it back, they returned it, it jammed badly, he sold it. I decided my life was worth more than 250 bucks. Besides all that, I like a full length grip to wrap my hand around. If I have to place a finger or two under the grip then it is too short. The Kahr is a larger gun, but it is flat, so it will slide into my back pocket easier.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have never been a fan of the Keltec pistols - out of all guns, I see so, so many complaints about them. But then there are the diehard Keltec fanatics who rile up if you say anything bad about them.

I would never buy 1 of their pistols. I have been tempted to get one of their Keltec folding carbines before, and maybe will get 1 one of these days. But, I don't think I'd want a Keltec pistol, if someone even gave me 1. I'd rather have a Beretta tomcat, if I wanted a pocket gun.

My regular CCW is a Walther P99c - about the size of a Glock 26 - admittedly kinda fat for pocket carry, though.


----------



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*Well, I'll never buy another one. As much as I love having 12, 13, 16 rounds available I will be just as happy with 8 or 9 rounds of Hydra-Shok in a slim Kahr. Ultimately I want a Para Ordnance double-action CCO, but that's down the line when I can better afford it.*


----------

